# Commercials your sick of seeing on TV



## Sean Connery (Mar 23, 2008)

for me it's that goddamn Visit California commercial with all these rich fucks and celebrities


----------



## Dirty Harry (Mar 23, 2008)

Those Sonic commercials.

*Spoiler*: _i.e._ 



[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=IvVzKZhiA8s&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 23, 2008)

The Top 5 Most Annoying Commercials
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pi3gjL-Slbo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## colours (Mar 23, 2008)

BUT I LIKE BERRIES AND CREAM ;o;


----------



## Cair (Mar 23, 2008)

Every commercial sickens me. They poison the fucking cable.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 23, 2008)

Late night, hot texting singles commercials . . .


----------



## Mary Moose (Mar 23, 2008)




----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 23, 2008)

colours said:


> BUT I LIKE BERRIES AND CREAM ;o;


but it's so fucking gay



Ura Renge said:


> Every commercial sickens me. They poison the fucking cable.



I am sick of seeing the girls gone wild when I am watching south park on late night


----------



## Felt (Mar 23, 2008)

All of them, I hate them


----------



## SENTINEL (Mar 23, 2008)

"IT'S MY MONEY I NEED IT NOW" Those are my favorite ones.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 23, 2008)

Sean Connery said:


> I am sick of seeing the girls gone wild when I am watching south park on late night



Oh yeah, that too. 


"And the party really get's going when Snoopdog makes the scene!"


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 23, 2008)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Oh yeah, that too.
> 
> 
> "And the party really get's going when Snoopdog makes the scene!"



I liked when he got clocked on Robot Chicken


----------



## Superstarseven (Mar 23, 2008)

Commercial I'm sick of seeing?

This one is for the people in the NYC metro Area.


.........Mi gente, Optimum Triple Play is in the house!

IO Digital Cable
Watch a lot of channels, whenever you're able.
HD is free, let me put it on the table
For $29.95, you get DESIGNER label

877-393-444...EIGHT!


----------



## Jayka (Mar 23, 2008)

All those Airwick commercials. With the animals, like this one: 

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]eRspCvL2XR4[/YOUTUBE]



But I hate the one with the elephant the most


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 23, 2008)

That visit California commerical is played over here all the fucking time too 

It makes me want to move there so bad


----------



## Pink Floyd (Mar 23, 2008)

Sean Connery said:


> for me it's that goddamn Visit California commercial with all these rich fucks and celebrities


----------



## Levithian (Mar 23, 2008)

*-Production is at a stand still please start cewing that second piece!

Head on apply directly to the forehead:
Link removed

-Hot singels in your area.

-Its my money and I want it now!*


----------



## Kyuubi Whisker (Mar 23, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]_-vjD3ih2dk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kyuubi Whisker (Mar 23, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]CgxcYz5cLN8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kyuubi Whisker (Mar 23, 2008)

Senor Cardgage LIVES!

[YOUTUBE]4jubP3t27IQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rock Lee (Mar 24, 2008)

Those viva viagra commercials,they are freakin annoying.


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 24, 2008)

that male enhancement commercial with smilling bob is about as bad as viagra


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 24, 2008)

the head on commercial is mega ultimate super duper freakin annoying


----------



## Pink Floyd (Mar 24, 2008)

_"Eat all you want and still lose weight. Thats right, eat all you want and still lose weight. And we couldn't say it on TV if it wasn't true. Eat all you want and still lose weight. Akavar is coming. Find out more at scared . Eat all you want and still lose weight."

"Eat all you want and still lose weight. Thats right, eat all you want and still lose weight. And we couldn't say it on TV if it wasn't true. Eat all you want and still lose weight. Akavar is coming. Find out more at scared . Eat all you want and still lose weight."_



------

It was x2 all the time. Sometimes 4x in a row.


----------



## saint_Reginold (Mar 25, 2008)

I hate the super bowl commercial with sobe and that ugly chick dancing to thriller. She is ugly, can't dance, and those geckos/lizards are just dumb. Michael would be ashamed(if he didn't have other things to worry about...).


----------



## Jimin (Mar 25, 2008)

I got sick of Peyton Manning during anything NFL. He's like on every other commercial.


----------



## Balalaika (Mar 26, 2008)

The craft light cutter. How can they afford that much advertising for that crap?


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 26, 2008)

the vw commercials are extremly stupid


----------



## Fin (Mar 26, 2008)

Head on apply directly to the forehead.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 26, 2008)

That Jack In the Box funk commercial, comes on every break here.


----------



## gtw1983 (Mar 26, 2008)

Kyuubi Whisker said:


> [YOUTUBE]_-vjD3ih2dk[/YOUTUBE]





Oh My God.......


That is honestly one of the gayest commercials I have ever seen


It's the worst kind of advertising where the budget is so cheap the actors don't even pretend to act.

Everytime I see a commercial this bad, a part of me dies


----------



## benstevens19 (Mar 26, 2008)

Kyuubi Whisker said:


> [YOUTUBE]CgxcYz5cLN8[/YOUTUBE]



yeah, those apdirect commercials.


----------



## Fin (Mar 26, 2008)

Head on apply directly to the forehead.


----------



## Hope (Mar 26, 2008)

That damn Cilit Bang advert.

"Bang & the dirt is gone!"


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 26, 2008)

"So Please, Try My Product" And The Life Alert One


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Mar 26, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> the head on commercial is mega ultimate super duper freakin annoying


Agreed.

Though this isn't directly on-topic, but I miss the identity theft commercials where the thieves are talking through their victims.


----------



## Superstarseven (Mar 26, 2008)

gtw1983 said:


> Oh My God.......
> 
> 
> That is honestly one of the gayest commercials I have ever seen
> ...



Well there's nothing gay about it, but it does look horrid.


----------



## Rock Lee (Mar 26, 2008)

Add that commercial with naomi campbell and those lizards,that commercial is so freakin annoying.


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Mar 26, 2008)

Proactive, phone sex hotline ads, Axe/Tag body spray and condom commercials. D:


----------



## Jensen . (Mar 26, 2008)

Geico, The Original Mattress Company, Batteries+, and Hot Wheels for me.


----------



## Shark Skin (Mar 26, 2008)

Any commercial with this fuckin shit


*Spoiler*: __ 



[Youtube]eJqnitjqpuM[/Youtube]



I didn't mind it during the Super Bowl but it wore thin on me fast. I freakin hate it now.

The Sobe commercial with the lizards... wow that sucks. The Super Bowl spawned some crappy commercials this year. Talking about Super Bowl ads that AMP'd commercial with the fat guy dancing

Viewer Discretion is advised:

*Spoiler*: __ 



[Youtube]w6VtoJFplc8[/Youtube]




That Optimum commercial with the reggaeton music that someone mentioned earlier. And I see that in English and Spanish all the time

The Viva Viagra commercials also suck...


----------



## Klavіer (Mar 26, 2008)

Moon Pig.

The fact that it is on so often and the repetition of the content in the commercial. It's enough to drive anyone mad.


----------



## saint_Reginold (Mar 27, 2008)

I forgot to mention commercials that drive me insane. Those new truth commercials with the people singing and dancing with cartoon characters. The songs are really stupid, and it is just a really lame commercial.


----------



## Kyuubi Whisker (Mar 27, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]WI9J7MoBZbY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 27, 2008)

hot wheels and men force comercials.


----------



## Kyuubi Whisker (Mar 27, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]Qga7-6t04gs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kyuubi Whisker (Mar 27, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]smUCdkx-YGQ[/YOUTUBE]

Definitely worth the neg/ban.


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 27, 2008)

St. Jimmy;14920638[U said:
			
		

> ]"So Please, Try My Product"[/U] And The Life Alert One



that one is the learn how to use e-bay or use a computer instructional dvd, and if you need that, you must be the stupidest fucking person alive


----------



## Rock Lee (Mar 27, 2008)

Damn how could i have forgotten those annyoing loan commericals starring gary coleman aka the wha chu talking bout willis guy.


----------



## KakU Camui (Mar 27, 2008)

Commercials that say-
"Hey, fatass, I'm wearing a lab coat, so that means I'm a doctor! Buy this extremely expensive pill and you'll lose weight,time,money, and dignity!"

And those Viva Viagra commercials


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 27, 2008)

saint_Reginold said:


> I forgot to mention commercials that drive me insane. Those new truth commercials with the people singing and dancing with cartoon characters. The songs are really stupid, and it is just a really lame commercial.



if I ever meet that black guy who was doing them, I swear I will kick him in the nuts til he starts bleeding from the mouth


----------



## Get F*cked Stud (Mar 30, 2008)

Klavіer said:


> Moon Pig.
> 
> The fact that it is on so often and the repetition of the content in the commercial. It's enough to drive anyone mad.



Moooonpig!


----------



## Chu-kun♥ (Mar 30, 2008)

Pretty much every commerical on cartoon network and nickeleoden..


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 31, 2008)

degree deoderant commecial in the future


----------



## S14girl (Mar 31, 2008)

The jetta commercial, with the car alarm going off everytime the guy gets close to it. But the asian girl is hot in that commercial


----------



## Rion Ryuzaki (Mar 31, 2008)

Fin said:


> Head on apply directly to the forehead.




lol  I hate that one too.


----------



## Xell (Mar 31, 2008)

Guitar Hero 3. 

OKAY I ORDERED IT, NOW LEAVE ME ALONE.


----------



## Rock Lee (Mar 31, 2008)

Pika-chan said:


> Pretty much every commerical on cartoon network and nickeleoden..



Are you referring to those please watch ben 10 alien force commericals they play every time they go to commercial.I like ben 10 but come do you have to plug it a hundred times.


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 31, 2008)

The ones that advertise a particular female product! They go overboard sometimes!!


----------



## RodMack (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm really sick of seeing these stupid.ca commercials. It's just a bunch of young people doing stupid shit, but the message is that smoking is stupid. I get it that smoking is stupid, but the stuff they do that's supposedly less stupid than smaoking is still pretty stupid.


----------



## Junas (Mar 31, 2008)

Those Viva la Viagra commercials.... How the hell did they come up with such a stupid name for a pill???


----------



## kennyboiz (Apr 1, 2008)

Why hate one commercial when you can hate them all i mean commercials are really annoying, some go on alot and some are really long.


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 1, 2008)

I hate all commercials. Sure some are funny, but then they are played so much that it just pisses me off. 
So i hate all commercials.


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 1, 2008)

Sean Connery said:


> degree deoderant commecial in the future



LOL, my brother's been complaining about that one lately.


----------



## Rock Lee (Apr 1, 2008)

Mukuro Rokudo said:


> Those Viva la Viagra commercials.... How the hell did they come up with such a stupid name for a pill???



LOL,we sure the same hatred for those stupid commercials because i named them a couple of pages back.


----------

